# Angeln in Österreich am Bodensee kostenlos?



## Fischfan50 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal irgentwo gehört das, dass Angeln am Bodensee in Österreich (Bregenz oder so) kostenlos ist. Stimmt das?


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich am Bodensee kostenlos?*

Nur wenn man dich nicht erwischt .

Im Ernst: Ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen, bin aber nicht aus der Gegend, sondern aus der Steiermark.

Was gehört habe, kann man in Bächen an denen die Gemeinde das Fischrecht hat, als Einwohner (Hauptwohnsitz in dieser Gemeinde) gratis fischen.

Allerdings ist diese Info auch unter "gehört" einzustufen und ich würde mich vorher erkundigen, bevor ich einfach so losziehe und evtl. als Schwarzfischer dasteh.

Einfach bei der nächsten Gemeinde in dem Gebiet erkundigen bzw. muss es die dazugehörige Bezirkshauptmannschaft wissen.


----------



## jirgel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich am Bodensee kostenlos?*



Fischfan50 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgentwo gehört das, dass Angeln am Bodensee in Österreich (Bregenz oder so) kostenlos ist. Stimmt das?




Nur wenn du einen längeren Urlaub haben willst mit wennig freilauf. Auch am Bodensee brauchst einen Lizenz.


----------



## gismowolf (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich am Bodensee kostenlos?*

Soviel ich weiß,gibt es in der Schweiz Gewässer,in denen man mit Genehmigung der zuständigen Gemeindebehörde auf eine bestimmte Art,z.B.mit Schwimmer,kostenlos angeln darf!!
In Österreich gibt es so eine Möglichkeit ganz sicher nicht!!


----------



## search (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich am Bodensee kostenlos?*

In der Schweiz gibts das Freiangelrecht. Einfach mal danach googeln. In Österreich peckt man aber überall anständig um angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Megges (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich am Bodensee kostenlos?*

wie bei unten stehendem Link nachzulesen ist, ist das Angeln vom Ufer aus in der Schweiz (bis zu 150 Meter vom Ufer entfernt) umsonst. In D oder A gibts das nicht.....

http://www.ferienhaus-schweiz.org/bodensee/angeln.html


----------

